# When to stop feeding sugar:water in fall?



## LENALLEN (Jun 3, 2009)

The bees and I are new this year. Western South Dakota, elev. 3500 ft. Started hive June 3, in the forest. Hive is now 2 deeps plus two mediums. Been feeding 1:1 since day-1. Hive appears to be bustling full with bees and much capped honey. Days are now 45deg(night) 65deg(day) but it will get warmer again before winter.

After reading enough commentary on this great forums site I am now quite literally overwhelmed with advice. I quit feeding cold turkey about the time the flower blooms stopped. I may have done all the wrongest things one could do, at the worst time. But I'll confess and ask for what to do from here.

When I first stopped feeding the bees just nearly stopped flying in and out. One day I re-fed in the top feeder and the next day the airspace surrounding the entrance was extremely more crowded with 250 or so bees withing 2ft envelope of entrance. Many more than ever before. So I spooked and re-stopped feeding, not wanting to trigger over-brooding. 

Now the hive has settled down in both sound and traffic. I am waiting for any advice, and finding definitive guidance here before opening the hive in a day or two.

Should I re-start feeding immediately or at all this fall? Switch to dry-feeding? Other suggestions?
Thanks.
Lee in the Black Hills


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

See what other beekeepers in the area go into winter with. Around here most run 2 deeps. much of capped "honey" is probably what you fed them. I would think you have plenty to get through the winter providing everything else with the hive is okay


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

With 2 deeps and 2 supers bustling with bees being fed since spring, you should have enough stores to make it through winter. Ask local beeks around you how much is needed for over wintering. I'm assuming you have both supers and maybe some in the upper deep that is full of honey?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

After you find out what a hive should weigh going into winter, feed until you reach that weight.


----------

